# Postmates



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

I used to run PM in the background with Uber/Lyft and Uber Eats. It would routinely let several jobs go by without logging me out. In the last couple days, it's been logging me out after letting one or two gigs go by. Was there a recent update or something?


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Yes even if you leave it in the background with no pings it will log you off after a few minutes.


----------



## Last Ant Standing (Jan 14, 2020)

Why would you even do Postmates? There is no tipping option in the app.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Last Ant Standing said:


> Why would you even do Postmates? There is no tipping option in the app.


Customer tips after receiving the order on PM


----------



## Last Ant Standing (Jan 14, 2020)

Yeah, not guarantee they're going to tip. I've done a few PM deliveries and only 30% tipped.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Last Ant Standing said:


> Yeah, not guarantee they're going to tip. I've done a few PM deliveries and only 30% tipped.


Obviously it's never guaranteed but it's usually similar to UE these days 60-70%. If you're getting 30% tips then ur either doing something wrong or it's just bad luck.


----------



## Last Ant Standing (Jan 14, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> Obviously it's never guaranteed but it's usually similar to UE these days 60-70%. If you're getting 30% tips then ur either doing something wrong or it's just bad luck.


No, like i said there is no upfront tipping option for Postmates. I've tried the Postmates app and it doesn't give you the option to tip the driver up front, while UB DD and GH do. Most of time you're getting paid base rate for PM without tip, trust me, PM is not worth it.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Last Ant Standing said:


> No, like i said there is no upfront tipping option for Postmates. I've tried the Postmates app and it doesn't give you the option to tip the driver up front, while UB DD and GH do. Most of time you're getting paid base rate for PM without tip, trust me, PM is not worth it.
> 
> View attachment 462733
> View attachment 462734
> View attachment 462735


Yea I understand that the customer tips AFTER they receive the order, just like I said. In the 3.5 years Ive done PM 60-70% still tip after. I have no problem with the tipping system since that's typically how tipping is supposed to be done. Whether its worth it or not depends on the pay rate in your area. If you are in an area where they pay $.49/mile then yes it sucks. PM pays $1.29/mile here in DC so it actually pays better than any of the other gigs. Just because something is good/bad for one person doesn't mean its the same everywhere


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

how does post mates pay in your area ?Here i drove 10 orders i about lost money on every one of them.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> how does post mates pay in your area ?Here i drove 10 orders i about lost money on every one of them.


Like I said, $1.29/mile. I drive for all the gigs and no one comes close to PM mileage pay. Im guessing u get $.49/mile based on what ur saying. If you don't know then go to your deliveries page and tap on any of your orders. It will say something like "4.3 miles x $1.29 miles" in the details


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

DC is also a more progressive and socially conscious market. Tips are going to be better in general there.

When people do tip on pm it's usually good. Usually not $2, more like 5 or 10. When the virus started everyone started tipping good mostly. Now it's going back to normal and they're not tipping again.

I try to keep track of the stiffs on pm so that I won't have to see them twice, but there's just so many and there's no rating system on pm. If someone stiffs you on Lyft you can 1* them in the app and you never see them again, problem solved.


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

.69/mile in Los Angeles and if it wasn't for tips, I wouldn't have last this long. Most tip I got was close to half of what made with PM that week. Average tip a week? I would say, at least 30% of what u make. PM customer got much better over the last year. I think a lots of UE customer jump to PM because they want delivery to be in front of thier doors and this is when I notice many no tippers and I figure they were UE customers. I mean iunderstand t is not that easy to change from not tipping for years and years but after few good man scratch thier balls in front of customers door, (I think I saw least few on news) they do realize no tippers get food from balls stinky smell hands. I do appreciate those who did it for the team. Gotta pick the right spot. If I'm delivering food to millions of $$ houses (BH) or. 5K a month studio apts in (HW) I do expect better tips and never doubt they gonna stiff me for a tip. Most strong PM is on BeveryHill, HolleyWood, Santa Monica area, which close to DD. No Uber driver wanna do UE but unfortunately had to do here and there because of option,(either UE or pool) and I hated it but when I try PM, it was whole different ballpark. Location is key point I guess because if I was else where might not even last a month. But maybe DC if 1.29/mile Don't mind doing it at that rate.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I like the tipping on PM. The ceiling for tips is higher since your performance as a driver actually matters. You can potentially get a better tip based on the impression u leave on the customer on PM. The downside Is that u can also get stiffed. I like GH and DD tipping too but its 100% based on luck


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> I like the tipping on PM. The ceiling for tips is higher since your performance as a driver actually matters. You can potentially get a better tip based on the impression u leave on the customer on PM. The downside Is that u can also get stiffed. I like GH and DD tipping too but its 100% based on luck


I like the Tipping as well if you get a nice bonus on Postmates and they add a very generous tip it's totally worth it

I think everyone agrees instacart tipping policy is the worst of them all


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I looked back at some old PM deliveries. .50 a mile.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

just started doing PM: 8 out 10 first rides tipped...wow then 3 of next 10 including a few 5 or 6 mile rides no tip....I am learning fast having done Uber/Lyft...its best to stay close to home and accept only short deliveries....the longer ones just aren't worth it...

also if I get ride and once I have arrived and see destination can i cancel? I can see situations where traffic and distance/direction into rush hour traffic can make a delivery not worth it.......Thanks?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> just started doing PM: 8 out 10 first rides tipped...wow then 3 of next 10 including a few 5 or 6 mile rides no tip....I am learning fast having done Uber/Lyft...its best to stay close to home and accept only short deliveries....the longer ones just aren't worth it...
> 
> also if I get ride and once I have arrived and see destination can i cancel? I can see situations where traffic and distance/direction into rush hour traffic can make a delivery not worth it.......Thanks?


You can cancel but I would try to keep it to a minimum. I do it every now and then with no issues for 3.5 years.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I cancel all the time. If you do a few then they do progressively longer timeouts. Sometimes you have to accept and cancel an order just so they will stop trying to send it to you.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I’m learning fast. Which places have everything ready and which I have order pay and wait. Order pay and wait I just won’t accept once I know which places and I know my area very well.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I usually only accept prepaid orders. Sometimes I’ll call in orders and they’re ready by the time I get to the restaurant


----------

